# Does Australia need to adapt to maintain its privileged position?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A robust economy in Australia has helped to make the country one of the most popular expat destinations but it must adapt if it is to maintain its privileged position in the Asia Pacific region, says a new hard hitting report. Overall the Australian economy faces a solid short term outlook, but growth has moderated, [...]

Click to read the full news article: Does Australia need to adapt to maintain its privileged position?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

